# Webseite zugriff



## Guest (27. Jun 2008)

Hey!

Kann mir einer von euch sagen wie man über Java auf eine Website zugreifen kann???
Ich möchte dort auf Elemente zugreifen wie zum Beispiel Eingabefelder und Buttons!

Am Einfachsten wäre es am Beispiel google!

Das ich über Java einen Text in die Suche eingebe und dann über Java den Button betätige!


Wie geht sowas???


----------



## ARadauer (27. Jun 2008)

es gibt spezielle frameworks fürs automatisierte Testen von Webanwendungen, viele verwenden Selenium, ich finde aber, dass watij viel besser und einfacher ist.

Schau dir mal watij an, ist zwar zum Testen von Webanwendungen gedacht aber warum soll mans nicht für was anders missbrauchen.

Du kannst natürlich das auch händisch machen, so zb ließt man eine Seite aus


```
import java.net.*;
import java.io.*;
public class Test{

public static void main(String[] args) {
try
{
URL url = new URL( "http://www.test.de/" );
Reader is = new InputStreamReader( url.openStream() );
BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader( is );
for ( String s; ( s = in.readLine() ) != null; )
System.out.println( s );

in.close();
}
catch ( MalformedURLException e ) {
System.out.println( "MalformedURLException: " + e );
}
catch ( IOException e ) {
System.out.println( "IOException: " + e );
}

}
}

}
```

du kannst dann entsprechend den text auswerten und weitere requests versenden...


----------



## MASTERmind (27. Jun 2008)

watij is aber momentan nur für den IE zu gebrauchen. SELENIUM is auch für den Firefox nutzbar. Deshalb würde ich "noch" auf Selenium setzen, das ich nutze und praktikabel finde.


----------



## maki (27. Jun 2008)

Gibt es ein Maven2 Plugin für watij ?

Wenn nicht, ist es nicht gut genug


----------



## Guest (27. Jun 2008)

Und wie kann man dann auf die Elemente zugreifen??


----------



## ARadauer (27. Jun 2008)

http://watij.com/wiki:user_guide


----------



## Guest (27. Jun 2008)

Wenn ich es direkt in Java machen will, ohne zusatz Programme oder Frameworks.


----------

